# First Pee Bottled



## kat50496 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just bottled my first pee and thought I'd show it off! Made to Lon's recipe and sweetened with raspberry concentrate along with lemonade concentrate. Nice and tart.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 7, 2012)

Very Good looking .... Very nice racks you have there also!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks very nice!

Can you zoom out and show us that great looking wine room too?


----------



## kat50496 (Jun 7, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> Can you zoom out and show us that great looking wine room too?


Sure, no problem.


----------



## WildBill (Jun 7, 2012)

I am soooo jealous. I have to find any and every unused space in my house for wine. Here is my clearing room....


----------



## Watchdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice. I got bit by the envy bug looking at these ::


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 7, 2012)

Extremely nice!! I only hope that my operation looks 1/4 as good as yours. It hopefully gets started this year. I've been waiting 2 years for my first vine to come of age and this is the year!!!

I hope this isn't too personal, but I have a question. Where did you get those bottles? I love that look!! I don't want to steal your look, but I can't help it. What size are they? How much did they run you?


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice looking racks and brew area. The envy bug may have bit me also!


----------



## kat50496 (Jun 8, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Extremely nice!! I only hope that my operation looks 1/4 as good as yours. It hopefully gets started this year. I've been waiting 2 years for my first vine to come of age and this is the year!!!
> 
> I hope this isn't too personal, but I have a question. Where did you get those bottles? I love that look!! I don't want to steal your look, but I can't help it. What size are they? How much did they run you?


Just plain half gallon jugs with screw caps. Get them at my LHBS at $19 for a case of 6. These are nice since most of the time we will be taking these to get togethers with friends. I also bottled half of my Seville Orange Sangria in these as well - a real hit at parties.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the wine room!


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 8, 2012)

@kat

Awesome!! Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jun 2, 2017)

Did you make that wine room yourself. Love it!


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 6, 2017)

Holy cow. I just have my gallon batches sitting on a computer desk. This is inspiring!


----------

